

Ask HN: SF vs Amsterdam(NL) for a programmer - bcambel

Hey guys, is there anybody out there who experienced both cities and compare the life - work conditions - wages etc..? I am also an expat in Amsterdam, so I pretty much get used to expat life.<p>Cheers,
Bahadir
======
toomuchtodo
Your quality of life will be higher in Amsterdam, but it could be argued
you'll have more opportunities in SF.

------
fit2rule
San Francisco: Class Warfare at its finest. Amsterdam: Class Warfare
concluded.

